# Starting a print shop



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

So I realize this may be a really tough question, but I have to start somewhere so here I go.

What are the first steps I should take in opening a screen printing shop/retail store. 

My ultimate idea is, I really would like to get into the screen printing business, but also I want to have a place to sell my own ideas for tshirt designs, as I am a designer. So, I figured it would be cool to have a screen print shop, for screen printing shirts and such for others, but also have it double as a retail store where I can also make my own shirts, and sell them, as well as maybe sell other independent local brands. I want to put the shop near the college in my town which is actually a really nice place in town and no screen print shop close by......

Im just at a loss and dont know where to begin the process and also a bit scared and skeptical of the risk it invovles. 

And help/advise would be great.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

First things first is that this has been done before, which is a good thing many screen printers in the business also sell retail and it works just fine... now as far as screen printing goes it is time consuming at first with all the learning curves and right when you feel you got it down pack something happens that makes you question yourself and your techniques...

It happens to all of us which is why T-Shirt Forums exist so your not alone... I would have to say that when it comes to learning what helped me the most was a book called "How to print T-Shirts for fun and profits" by Scott Fresner here is the *ISBN-10:* 0963947419, it is known to many in the industry as the screen printing bible and it really helps for newcomers... So I would definitely start there, good luck on your new adventure, let us know how it works out for you =-)


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll give you a piece of advice and this is coming from someone who just started his business; you can't do everything your self! Make sure you know this, you have to go out and sell and do marketing or people will not come to you, no matter how much better your designs or shirts are. This is very time consuming and so is printing. So make sure you are either able to hire someone to do sales/or the printing and you sell or contract the printing out. I contract all my screen printing as it is cheaper for me currently than hiring people and investing tons of money in equipment that really I am not all that qualified to run. Eventually when I am financially able to, I will bring everything in house but for now this works for me. Especially if you are a designer, which is what I like to do, this will free you up. 

Good luck!


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

@hbapparel: Yeah I do realize that this cant all be done on my own. I actually have someone who wants to go into business with me. A very close friend who is very excited about it. Im sure we can figure it out. 

Its kind of a scarey situation. I would really like to have a shop but I really dont even know where to start. 
When you started, where did your funding come from? and do you recommend looking into taking out a loan?

@mtmob: I just went to barnes and noble to check out that book, but they told me its out of print and they cant even get it. I wanted to just check it out but it looks like if I want to do that ill just have to buy it off the internet.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have a link in your signature, please do us a favour and make sure they work....


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Not me? right? pretty sure mine works


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

No royce is talking about mine...Please excuse me for that I have just recently comeback to tshirt forums after a few years and havent updated it, will do it soon....thanks for the reminder, however it sounded more like you were peeved rather than being friendly and reminding me... 

*Update:* Just tried to change it I saved it and nothing has changed please let me know if it has changed on your end...


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

> @mtmob: I just went to barnes and noble to check out that book, but they told me its out of print and they cant even get it. I wanted to just check it out but it looks like if I want to do that ill just have to buy it off the internet.


 
Oh yeah I think now they only sell it off of their website... heres the link like I said I definitely benefited from it---> How to Print T-SHIRTS For Fun and Profit


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

mtmob said:


> Oh yeah I think now they only sell it off of their website... heres the link like I said I definitely benefited from it---> How to Print T-SHIRTS For Fun and Profit


I tried that, but the new account registration pages don't load up for me correctly.

No state option when I try and register a new account, and it requires the state for the form to be sent! 

Frustrating for me in this day and age of instant information gratification!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazon.com: how to sell t-shirts for fun and profit


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Write a business plan. A business plan is your roadmap to what and how you are going to do it. There are books on the subject as well as has been noted. 

Now if you want to sell your own designs AND produce them you will find you may not hae enough time in the day to do so. Each one is a full time job. 

Good luck.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

A: Have enough money. Never run out during startup. You'll be out in a flash.
B: Use youtube for info. But use your head. Not all is correct.
c: Buy good equipment. New is better. Big name is better.
d. write a business plan. make a spreadsheet! Plan your cash needs.
e. plan and cost aggressive marketing for 6 month startup. It's pricey. Free shirt deals for events works, and gives you practice. Use irregulars.
f: this industry runs on credit cards . Have some with high balances

good luck!


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

dont let people send you off...a business plan is definitely a must however dont take out a loan unless youre are absolutely sure and dedicated to do this...I reccomend building your first press or buying a cheap used one or a starter edition from ryonet www.silkscreeningsupplies.com because the last thing you want happen is that you spend all this money and for some reason you change your mind now youre stuck with the equipment and a loan you cant pay off... If you look at craigslist and youll notice they are filled with failed start up equipment...


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

YashBoone said:


> What are the first steps I should take in opening a screen printing shop/retail store.



You do know how to print, don't you? If not you need to start by learning how before you even think of starting a screen printing shop. Even if you are planning on hiring a printer, you need to know how so you can make sure everything is right. Plus you will not have a clue as to how to cost printing out until you know how to print yourself, no mater how many books you read on the subject.

I wish you all the best and if there is anything you need to know, just ask me.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Preston said:


> You do know how to print, don't you? If not you need to start by learning how before you even think of starting a screen printing shop. Even if you are planning on hiring a printer, you need to know how so you can make sure everything is right. Plus you will not have a clue as to how to cost printing out until you know how to print yourself, no mater how many books you read on the subject.
> 
> I wish you all the best and if there is anything you need to know, just ask me.


This is true plus if you learn how to print you know how long it takes and the types of problems that arise that way you know if your employee is soing the work properly not mention not trying to take you for a fool...


----------

